# Minxy the little fallabella needs our help



## ticobay831 (8 July 2011)

http://www.thisiscornwall.co.uk/6-000-treatment-Cornish-pony-die/story-12906466-detail/story.html

They are trying to raise the cash on face book to help pay towards the vet fees for this cute little guy, isnt he just adorable 

Im skint but ill donate a little, it all helps


----------



## ticobay831 (8 July 2011)

ha ha i see its already been posted


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (8 July 2011)

Sorry but if she can't afford to support her animals then she shouldn't have bred him. Stupid woman.


----------



## Maesfen (8 July 2011)

I'd help to put it down - and the breeder as well.


----------



## quirky (8 July 2011)

Maesfen said:



			I'd help to put it down.
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## CorvusCorax (8 July 2011)

Minxy does need our help, but in terms of persuading his owner to let him have a dignified end, not a short life full of pain and surgery and photo opportunities - and maybe the money she is asking for could instead be spent on real animal welfare, not a poor little horse who was pretty much genetically engineered not to be able to walk.

This story has made me a bit ill


----------



## sprytzer (8 July 2011)

She says 'give him the chance of a normal life' !!
Is he ever going to have a normal life???
I doubt it.


----------



## blueneonrainbow (8 July 2011)

Same here ... These tiny ponies are no better than dogs bred with short noses so they can't breathe etc. If she wants to give him the treatment she had better put her hand in her pocket and next time think hard about the health of any more foals she intends to breed!


----------



## MurphysMinder (8 July 2011)

Maesfen said:



			I'd help to put it down - and the breeder as well.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more!


----------



## CeeBee (8 July 2011)

£6000 to put him through more pain and misery, sorry I just don't agree with it.


----------



## thatsmygirl (8 July 2011)

I'm disgusted poor bloody pony and stupid stupid owner what the hell are they thinking.


----------



## Fairynuff (8 July 2011)

no way would I donate to prolong any animals suffering. Quite simply, he should never have been born. Anyone know what happened to the wry nosed foal?


----------



## thoroughlybred1 (8 July 2011)

I've just watched this on the local news - As cute as it may be, and as much as they might be desperate to save it, they cannot afford it so they shouldnt have bred it. It's not even like it is guaranteed to come right at the end of it! I bet they get the donations though when that money could be far better donated elswhere


----------



## Stinkbomb (8 July 2011)

Things like this really annoy me and make my blood boil. It is things like this that give miniature horses a bad name.

This is a DWARF. No amount of surgery will change that. it is a DWARF and will always be a DWARF!!!! It is NOT CUTE!!!! It is in PAIN and always will be.

Yes there are some dwarfs that are born and are not so severly disabled that they can live a "normal life" They will never be bred, they will never enter a show and they will never be ridden. END OF!!

Dwarfs happen, its a fact of life. More so in the miniatures and are not always as a result of indescriminate breeding. There are some famous miniatures that are out there that have bred dwarfs and in any responsible minitiare owners mind should never be bred again.

This dwarf will NEVER lead a normal life. It altready has too many disabilities to start with. no amount of surgery will help this little fella.

They say it might beat the world record for the smallest horse in the world, but its a DWARF!!!! ARGH!!!!!

Please DO NOT domnate to this cause, unless you want to donate to keeping a mini in severe pain for the rest of its life. Give it some dignity and PTS.


----------



## Fools Motto (8 July 2011)

Stinkbomb said:



			Things like this really annoy me and make my blood boil. It is things like this that give miniature horses a bad name.

This is a DWARF. No amount of surgery will change that. it is a DWARF and will always be a DWARF!!!! It is NOT CUTE!!!! It is in PAIN and always will be.

Yes there are some dwarfs that are born and are not so severly disabled that they can live a "normal life" They will never be bred, they will never enter a show and they will never be ridden. END OF!!

Dwarfs happen, its a fact of life. More so in the miniatures and are not always as a result of indescriminate breeding. There are some famous miniatures that are out there that have bred dwarfs and in any responsible minitiare owners mind should never be bred again.

This dwarf will NEVER lead a normal life. It altready has too many disabilities to start with. no amount of surgery will help this little fella.

They say it might beat the world record for the smallest horse in the world, but its a DWARF!!!! ARGH!!!!!

Please DO NOT domnate to this cause, unless you want to donate to keeping a mini in severe pain for the rest of its life. Give it some dignity and PTS.
		
Click to expand...


Totally agree.


----------



## Maesfen (8 July 2011)

thatsmygirl said:



			I'm disgusted poor bloody pony and stupid stupid owner what the hell are they thinking.
		
Click to expand...

Not only that, I'd like to know which vet it is as it is bordering on dereliction of duty surely to 'treat' this instead of being honest and truthful to the animal.


----------



## fidleyspromise (8 July 2011)

Can I just say first of all that I really do not agree with this at all and the poor thing should have been PTS regardless of how cute it is.  Does this mean if my pony needs an op at any point, I can go on her cuteness factor and get everyone to donate money?  

Just Curious, - when breeding how much money do you believe a person should have behind them?  I swithered about putting my mare in foal in the future (good confo  etc) but tbh, I would be gutted if anything happened to my mare and would constantly worry.


----------



## SusannaF (8 July 2011)

I had this whole "it's cute" discussion with someone last time one of these poor buggers got publicised, and ended up showing her a photo of a shetland foal.
Guess what! The shetland foal doesn't resemble a My Little Pony with a bulging brachiocephalic head! It's legs move! It doesn't stand in a weird straddle! It doesn't require a vast number of operations! It's functional!


----------



## L&M (8 July 2011)

I am suprised H&H have published this request - I though they had more sense......


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (8 July 2011)

Totally agree with "Stinkbomb" and others .... this little foal is suffering now, and will suffer even more in the future if all the do-gooders out there who know nothing about horses go all ooohh aaaahhh and contribute to this fund.

There was a picture of him in the Western Morning News, which is our local paper here, showing him all splinted up and looking very sorrowful.

FGS: can't the owner/breeder see that this is CRUEL??? I think any of us with an ounce of compassion in us, would be ringing the vet/kennels/knackerman by now.

Another observation: where's the RSPCA when you need 'em?


----------



## Allover (8 July 2011)

I tried to have a look at the facebook page but i had to add them as a friend, i got a bit worried that others may think i am in someway condoning what this idiot is doing to this poor "pony" by adding them. All i wanted to do was tell her what an irresponsible person she was being. Makes me mad she is ponsing for money when any money that people donate could actually go to causes that would be of benefit to equines rather than a selfish cow like her


----------



## SpottyTB (8 July 2011)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who thinks this is ridiculous and actually causing the little guy more pain than it's worth.

If they manage to get £6k together and he is put right, he'll spend months in recovery which will be painful and all to be a field ornament..

 I wander as well if all his organs and insides are ok as it's obvious him being premature has affected his legs and teeth/throat so who's to say he's not all messed up/deformed inside!!

I hope they choose to have the little fella PTS would be much kinder!


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (8 July 2011)

Put the little fella to sleep. Yes it's cute but he wont have a good quality of life will he? 

Imagine all of the sound horses £6000 could help Via the Brooke, ESMA or SPANA ect. Don't breed if you can't afford the consequences, no just don't breed at all...


----------



## Katikins (8 July 2011)

Totally agree with all the above.  Was actually really shocked that H&H published this... its more up the Daily Fail's street!!

Put the poor thing to sleep and at least give him a dignified end!!!!  GAH!!!


----------



## Stinkbomb (8 July 2011)

I would just like to add to this thread that this foal was not born like this because he was premature. If he had gone full term he still would have been born like this!


----------



## thoroughlybred1 (8 July 2011)

fidleyspromise said:



			Just Curious, - when breeding how much money do you believe a person should have behind them?  I swithered about putting my mare in foal in the future (good confo  etc) but tbh, I would be gutted if anything happened to my mare and would constantly worry.
		
Click to expand...

As much money as you are prepared to lose! But it should be your OWN money and not reliant on handouts. I dithered when faced with a £2500 vets bill for a week old foal.....weighed up the pros and cons. Heart said we had to try, head said quit while you are ahead - it IS tough! We went with the heart, and am so glad we did (perfectly healthy 3 yr old now) but the money we spent has been lost - we accept that, but it is OUR money lost, and not anyone elses


----------



## Stinkbomb (8 July 2011)

Bakedbean - he is a miniature in that he has been bred from horses that come under the miniature horse catagory and he will mature under 34" but he is a dwarf miniature in every respect. So regardless of when he was born he would always have been born a dwarf. Dwarfs are not as a result of being premature but as a result of obtaining a dwarf gene from each parent. There is alot of research at the moment on trying to understand dwarfism and trying to identify the gene responsible in an attempt to prevent this breeding. Responsible miniature breeders will do anything to avoid such a foal but there are those irresponsible and those will lack of knowledge surrounding it that will strive to produce the smallest horse alive even if they take the chance of producing a dwarf. Anyone can google "dwarf miniature horses" will be able to see the full extent of how this miniatures life is to be. 

Also put "thumbalina miniature horse" in you tube (sorry on phone so cant put link up ) and see whether you ( not aimed at anyone, meaning in general ) would donate money to give this foal a life that thumbalina has.


----------



## ticobay831 (8 July 2011)

just to let you all know that i didnt donate, after reading the article properly and listening to the video i totally agree with what your all saying, it is a shame and the poor little guy seems to have suffered emmensely already..  i hope they do the right thing by him :-(


----------



## RolyPolyPony (8 July 2011)

I read an article and by the sounds of it, the owner wants to put him through surgery because she thinks he will break the record for smallest pony. Poor little thing.


----------



## glitterfuzz (8 July 2011)

its a disgrace, horse and hound should be ashamed for publishing it.  You can easily "like" this facebook page, leave your views as I have and may the idiots there will realise its not ill!! 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Help-SAVE-minxy-the-fallabella/182697095123904


----------



## brighteyes (8 July 2011)

Shocking that he should have been 'allowed' to live this long.  Poor thing has nothing to look forward to and is a travesty of the beautiful creature we know as a horse. 

His breeder should be taken to task over this


----------



## cally6008 (8 July 2011)

Minxy's legs without his splints -

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...193205259.4377.100002608359841&type=1&theater

I'm appalled and disgusted by this.


----------



## glitterfuzz (8 July 2011)

had it been mine it wouldnt have got to 24 hours never mind 10 weeks


----------



## YorksG (8 July 2011)

I hope that you get some progress with that BB, however it seems a little doubtful that they will take much action  It seems too likely that the 'cute little horse' will be 'treated' and the welfare societies will take no action. I wonder if a letter to regulatory body for vets would be in order, as it seems highly unethical to me to take the money for doing the operation.


----------



## kerilli (8 July 2011)

cally6008 said:



			Minxy's legs without his splints -

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...193205259.4377.100002608359841&type=1&theater

I'm appalled and disgusted by this.
		
Click to expand...

Christ. the poor little sod. night night would be the kindest thing.


----------



## NinjaPony (8 July 2011)

That is disgusting. Poor little creature. There is no way he should be kept alive in his condition. The people responsible for this make me very angry.


----------



## mollichop (8 July 2011)

Poor little scrap! The comment under the article at least tells it how it is.

£6,000 for the breeders to break a record and then fund the next 'experiment'


----------



## glitterfuzz (8 July 2011)

hoorah for all your facebook comments, I seemed to be the only one speaking up for a while there!  Lets hope some sense gets through to its moron owner


----------



## Pipkin (8 July 2011)

glitterfuzz said:



			hoorah for all your facebook comments, I seemed to be the only one speaking up for a while there!  Lets hope some sense gets through to its moron owner
		
Click to expand...

Some ****wit on FB gave me a whole lad of grief when I said PTS...nob!


----------



## cally6008 (8 July 2011)

video - http://www.itv.com/westcountry-east/extened-pony-footage64553/

that pony is not happy


----------



## skint1 (8 July 2011)

Surely the treating vet should recommend this poor thing be pts, poor little thing...


----------



## MurphysMinder (8 July 2011)

Poor little sod, deformed legs, deformed mouth, deformed neck "but he is very happy".


----------



## Vizslak (8 July 2011)

On the itv video she says he's going to a specialist monday, I hope to god that they tell her straight to pts.


----------



## devilwoman (8 July 2011)

Horrific, disgusting, despicable, put the poor pony to sleep and then shoot the breeder.

Makes me sick to see this poor animal suffer so she can break records, aww i'm getting more angry thinking about it.

And all the comments under the pictures like "I want to stay with my mummy forever but I don't know if I can, i'm scared" what a load of crap, that's just to make people feel pity and donate money to her, she's wicked and the more people let her know the better


----------



## YorksG (8 July 2011)

And what will she do with the money I wonder? If the attending vet takes the ethical stance that to operate would not be in the animals best interests, then will she have kept a record of where the money came from, or will end up being used for some other puepose?


----------



## Pipkin (8 July 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Minx...es/Minxy-Morris-should-be-PTS/226945437340111


----------



## PopStrop (8 July 2011)

The thing is, because dwarfism is a recessive gene, you could breed two apparantly healthy miniature horses together and end up with a dwarf. There are also different types of dwarves, and different degrees, and many 'minimal dwarves' could, and do, go on to live 'normal' lives. 

Any responsible breeder would, hopefully, take both mare & stallion that have produced a dwarf out of the genepool. Unfortunately, not every breeder will do that... some may continue to breed from said mare & stallion but to different stock (i.e not repeat the mating), some may sell said mare &/or stallion - without telling purchasers that the animal has produced a dwarf. Hell, some will breed from animals with dwarf characteristics in the hope that they will not pass the characteristics onto offspring. But the gene is still there...

It is not really anything to do with breeding for size, as said before it is a recessive gene, and is not just found in minis, other breeds have produced dwarves - fresians spring to mind off the top of my head. However it is more common in minis.... although that doesn't make it common in minis (if that makes sense!), and more so in the states than over here - likely because of the sheer numbers of minis in the states compared to the UK.
Dwarves are a bit of a taboo subject sometimes with regards to minis, breeders may have bred dwarves but will sometimes not own up to it for fear of ruining their stud & horse's names... as Stinkbomb said there are a few people in the states who have dedicated their lives to studying the dwarfism gene & are trying to come up with a test for it... but while there are still breeders out there who are in it for the money (or whatever reason they give) rather than for bettering the breed, it's not going to be eradicated any time soon.

Most of the extreme dwarves do not live very long, and will die due to things like impactions - their internal organs continue to grow to the same as a full size mini, which causes the pot bellies. There are breeders and vets and owners that will state that their dwarves are not in pain and lead a happy life, for whatever duration that may be. My personal view is that horses are prey & flight animals & any horse that cannot move around properly, cannot keep up with a herd etc, are probably not living a happy life.... and who knows whether they are in pain or not?

The fact that the owner in the video repeatedly says how happy he is & how he's always 'smiling,' how he could have had other problems like small ears ('cause that would really ruin a mini's day wouldn't it, small ears, **** being able to walk properly  ) makes me think she's probably a bit dim, and a bit naive, and possibly thinks she's doing the best thing by her animal by giving him every chance, and the bl00dy vet wants shooting for supporting her, he will never live a 'normal' life no matter what surgery is performed.
It's also possible that the vet has advised euthanasia & the owner has refused, although the vet is then within their rights to refuse to operate I believe  which doesn't seem to be the case.

I really hope someone or something will open up this lady's eyes to what she is putting that poor mite through, sooner rather than later.


----------



## CorvusCorax (8 July 2011)

pastie2 said:



			Why dont these breeders get their miniture satisfaction by breeding Tea Cup bleddy dogs.
		
Click to expand...

They're already starting to be born with deformed legs or in some cases, 'stumps' but it doesn't get talked about too much...would interfere with the cashflow....

Why the obsession with shrinking things down or blowing things up (previously medium/large sized dogs being bred bigger and bigger until they suffer awful joint problems, having to support their weight, is another one....)


----------



## TJP (8 July 2011)

cally6008 said:



			Minxy's legs without his splints -

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...193205259.4377.100002608359841&type=1&theater

I'm appalled and disgusted by this.
		
Click to expand...

The vet that treated this little chap rather than PTS should be struck off.  This seems to be about money and records rather that the ponies welfare.


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (9 July 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Minxy-Morris-should-be-PTS/226945437340111

'Minxy Morris should be PTS'


----------



## Echo Bravo (9 July 2011)

Lets face it there are people out there wanting to buy mini ponies, that's why they are being bred and the lots of Ka ching.


----------



## HappyHorses:) (9 July 2011)

Humm . . . . poor little fella


----------



## Stinkbomb (9 July 2011)

Bakedbean - there will always be contoversy between miniature horse lovers about dwarfs. No true mini lover would ever condone the deliberate breeding Of a dwarf. 

There are however some mini lovers who have bred dwarfs but not deliberatly. The research shows it take a gene from each parent to produce a dwarf. Breeders could have a dwarf from a stallion or mare that in the past has produced world beaters and because its breeding partner didnt have the gene dwarfs were never produced. Then there is that one time the sire or dam is matched to the wrong partner who carries the gene and a dwarf is produced through no fault or knowledge of the breeder. 

However there are those who strive to produce "tiny" and will breed a dwarf with another in the hope to produce another dwarf. Those people are dispicable. They will then sell it to those inexprienced as "rare" and charge hundreds of dollars. 

Im not saying all dwarfs should be pts. I know a few of them out there that have been taken on by friends and despite a little corrective trimming they do live normal lives. They r pets though. Nothing else. 

This poor dwarf has too many disabilities at birth. Its cruel to keep it alive and moraly wrong IMO


----------



## Crazydancer (9 July 2011)

I'm not great on FB, but think I just sent her a message to say how sick I think she is. 
And linked the PTS site on my FB with an explanation. 
Poor little guy. 

Amd 'mummy' ? WTF? Did she give birth to him?


----------



## Kellys Heroes (9 July 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			Poor little sod, deformed legs, deformed mouth, deformed neck "but he is very happy".
		
Click to expand...

I thought that. Has breathing problems too, pneumonia twice in 10 weeks - "but he is very happy and runs and plays like any other normal horse" yeah looks like it too, poor little mite hobbling round like that.
I know when humans have to use splints for twisted limbs its so painful (my niece was born with her feet twisted inwards and her legs bent) so god knows what its like for Minxy.
I quote from one of the FB pages I saw "N'awwww cute"....as long as there's a market for it, these idiotic breeders will keep churning them out and probably without doing their homework on the genes too.

K x


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (9 July 2011)

Crazydancer said:



			I'm not great on FB, but think I just sent her a message to say how sick I think she is. 
And linked the PTS site on my FB with an explanation. 
Poor little guy. 

Amd 'mummy' ? WTF? Did she give birth to him?

Click to expand...

Thank you for sharing my page


----------



## bumper (9 July 2011)

This story is on local news here in Cornwall, on Radio Cornwall today and yesterday.

I haven't read all the posts, I'm just giving my gut feeling, which is that he should be PTS.


----------



## be positive (9 July 2011)

This is sadly a sign of how odd peoples priorities are, every effort is made to prolong the life of one sad little deformed foal,while elsewhere overbreeding is seeing potentially healthy and useful youngsters being neglected and ending up in poor condition going into sales and probably for slaughter. Vets will earn  themselves no respect in helping to prolong this ponys life, the owners are the ones responsible and should make the right choice not try for world records.


----------



## jrp204 (9 July 2011)

How selfish can you be, she shouldn't be breeding ruddy mice let alone ponies. Instead of lining her own pocket and ego perhaps she should think about slightly more needy causes!!

http://www.dec.org.uk/item/509
https://www.donate.bt.com/DEC/dec_form_eaca.html?p_form_id=DEC02


----------



## SusannaF (9 July 2011)

be positive said:



			This is sadly a sign of how odd peoples priorities are, every effort is made to prolong the life of one sad little deformed foal,while elsewhere overbreeding is seeing potentially healthy and useful youngsters being neglected and ending up in poor condition going into sales and probably for slaughter. Vets will earn  themselves no respect in helping to prolong this ponys life, the owners are the ones responsible and should make the right choice not try for world records.
		
Click to expand...

£6K would purchase and rehab a lot of those poor wormy hill ponies on Bodmin.


----------



## amage (9 July 2011)

Target the vets, boycott them and report them....6K won't keep them in business!! If that fool of a woman is to damn stupid to see her own cruelty and wants the "kudos" of having bred the world's smallest horse then hit the vet's pockets instead.


----------



## katherine1975 (9 July 2011)

£6000 would be a fantastic donation to any charity. I think it is cruel to keep that poor pony alive. I am expecting a large vets bill for my horse who has recently had a diagnosis of DJD in both coffin joints and pasterns but I'm not asking for help to pay it!


----------



## LauraBR (9 July 2011)

I am gobsmacked that H&H have reported this in a positive light in their online news, really dissappointed.

There is so much that makes me angry about the whole dreadful scenario I don't even know where to start :-(


----------



## lynseylou1 (9 July 2011)

skint1 said:



			Surely the treating vet should recommend this poor thing be pts, poor little thing...
		
Click to expand...

But how do we know the vet hasnt already recommended this??? Sadly a vet can only strongly advise i believe cannot enforce . I dont actually know if that is the case here but living in a nearby area I cant imagine any local vets no having had that convo with the owner.


----------



## PopStrop (9 July 2011)

A couple of links for those interested....


Thumbelina, the dwarf holding the Guinness record of world's smallest horse, on display and what she is subjected to as a record holder (not comfortable viewing, IMO anyway):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KD4j9__qgUs

Koda, a dwarf in Australia, has already had several thousand £'s worth of surgery at the time of this article (2009) and still has more to go:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1205022/Koda-born-health-problems-doctors-worried-But-turns-hes-just-little-horse.html

Anyone remember Einstein born last year? Some say dwarf, some say not.... certainly not as extreme as Minxy, Thumbelina, Koda etc but not an example of desirable conformation... he's being toured around the states, been on Oprah and generally being promoted, he even has his own website:
http://www.einsteinminihorse.com/videos.html


----------



## lynseylou1 (9 July 2011)

Cant quite believe my eyes have just seen this pony in the carpark of a well known pet shop. Due to how and where i work I have to be careful about how much detail i put public but im pretty outraged.  tho if anyone wants details pls pm me.... i believe the owner was trying to sell raffle tickets... request denied


----------



## LauraBR (9 July 2011)

lynseylou1 said:



			Cant quite believe my eyes have just seen this pony in the carpark of a well known pet shop. Due to how and where i work I have to be careful about how much detail i put public but im pretty outraged.  tho if anyone wants details pls pm me.... i believe the owner was trying to sell raffle tickets... request denied
		
Click to expand...

 *speechless*


----------



## CorvusCorax (9 July 2011)

lynseylou1 said:



			Cant quite believe my eyes have just seen this pony in the carpark of a well known pet shop. Due to how and where i work I have to be careful about how much detail i put public but im pretty outraged.  tho if anyone wants details pls pm me.... i believe the owner was trying to sell raffle tickets... request denied
		
Click to expand...

Raffle tickets?

**bangs head off wall**

Seriously, some charity/welfare body needs to be notified about this, now, and maybe the papers again, poor wee bugger being hawked like that.
Does the owner have a job? That's how I pay vet bills.


----------



## Puppy (9 July 2011)

lynseylou1 said:



			Cant quite believe my eyes have just seen this pony in the carpark of a well known pet shop. Due to how and where i work I have to be careful about how much detail i put public but im pretty outraged.  tho if anyone wants details pls pm me.... i believe the owner was trying to sell raffle tickets... request denied
		
Click to expand...

Oh my good god...


----------



## galaxy (9 July 2011)

lynseylou1 said:



			Cant quite believe my eyes have just seen this pony in the carpark of a well known pet shop. Due to how and where i work I have to be careful about how much detail i put public but im pretty outraged.  tho if anyone wants details pls pm me.... i believe the owner was trying to sell raffle tickets... request denied
		
Click to expand...

That's HORRIFIC!!!!!!


----------



## MurphysMinder (9 July 2011)

That is even more sickening, a raffle FGS whatever next.  I have just started sorting old tack to sell as Murph is having rather expensive cartrophen injections which I have a nasty feeling the insurance won't cover, maybe I should have a raffle instead.


----------



## henryhorn (9 July 2011)

I won't trawl through all the replies but would like to add my own views, this poor pony has ended up a deformed sick chap due to constant in breeding to get the heights down.
His arriving prem had nothing to do with his legs, and if the reports are true, having had a serious illness twice since birth, unable to stand without splints on etc and struggling to eat, why on earth would you wish to prolong his suffering? 
His owner on the news treats him like a pet poodle, and he is a horse and should be with others, not a lap dog. 
Please if you have any sense of what's right do not donate to this fund, the pony needs euthanising asap. 
If any of you wonder what stance i'm coming from let me tell you I've spent over six thousand on a mare that died , three and a half on a foal that survived (William) and over a thousand on one that died of joint ill.  (none insured) So believe me, I fight like hell for anything that needs saving. This pony has suffered enough in his short life, let him go.. His owner may feel she is doing the right thing but if she can't afford to pay for vet care she shouldn't have a pony., end of..


----------



## Fairynuff (9 July 2011)

I get the feeling that the owner is USING the foal to gain attention and make a quick buck for herself.  How low can some people stoop? 
Would WHW get involved?
The story has disappeared from H&h opening page


----------



## Kat (9 July 2011)

Something tells me the pony will be conveniently but quietly die after the money is raised but before the treatment takes place......


----------



## touchstone (9 July 2011)

Fairynuff said:



			I get the feeling that the owner is USING the foal to gain attention and make a quick buck for herself.  How low can some people stoop? 
Would WHW get involved?
The story has disappeared from H&h opening page 

Click to expand...

The story is still there I think? 

The BHS were having a promotion on responsible breeding, I think they might be a good start, because whatever this is, it's certainly not responsible poor little thing.


----------



## the watcher (9 July 2011)

I thought that people raising money in public, whether by raffle or asking for donations had to have permission from the local council......


----------



## *hic* (9 July 2011)

Fairynuff said:



			The story has disappeared from H&h opening page 

Click to expand...

Still on latest news though


----------



## Double_choc_lab (9 July 2011)

the watcher said:



			I thought that people raising money in public, whether by raffle or asking for donations had to have permission from the local council......
		
Click to expand...

Yup - to hold a raffle you certainly need a licence from the Local Authority.  Though I doubt that any council enforcement officers will be working on a weekend.

How did the pony get there?  Surely transporting it in that state is cruelty in itself.   Cynical maybe but I tend to agree with KrismasKatt.


----------



## Puppy (9 July 2011)

KristmasKatt said:



			Something tells me the pony will be conveniently but quietly die after the money is raised but before the treatment takes place......
		
Click to expand...

Indeed   

http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/Drug-charges-denied/story-11421110-detail/story.html


----------



## Holly Hocks (9 July 2011)

I had the same feeling.  What happens to the money that is raised and then the pony goes to the hospital and is PTS straightaway?


----------



## Holly Hocks (9 July 2011)

Puppy said:



			Indeed   

http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/Drug-charges-denied/story-11421110-detail/story.html

Click to expand...

Classy girl.  Why is she wanting to raise money?  Hasn't she raised enough from her illegal activities?


----------



## Changes (9 July 2011)

Puppy said:



			Indeed   

http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/Drug-charges-denied/story-11421110-detail/story.html

Click to expand...

Explains the brass neck of the scum**ck though, doesn't it?


----------



## Puppy (9 July 2011)

Changes said:



			Explains the brass neck of the scum**ck though, doesn't it? 

Click to expand...

Looks like her male friend, of the same address, got prison time:

http://www.thisiscornwall.co.uk/Nei...ealer-jailed/story-11505139-detail/story.html




			For Quennell, counsel Michael Melville-Shreeve said he was addicted to heroin and his previous convictions had involved getting money to buy drugs or selling them.
		
Click to expand...

Niiiice!!


----------



## Fairynuff (9 July 2011)

Yep, she should just about make it (the dosh) before he dies or is PTS....look at the DOB's and the death dates of these dwarves.
http://www.minibreeders.com/horsieheaven/


----------



## Tormenta (9 July 2011)

Puppy said:



			Indeed   

http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/Drug-charges-denied/story-11421110-detail/story.html

Click to expand...

FFS. It just gets better.


----------



## darkhorse123 (9 July 2011)

Tormenta said:



			FFS. It just gets better. 

Click to expand...

omg!!!! 
ok ive not read all the posts - so can i clarify - the owners are drug dealers?????


----------



## Echo Bravo (9 July 2011)

Cann't the owner/breeder be done for animal abuse, by keeping this poor scrap alive. I think this has gone too far breeding mini's


----------



## lynseylou1 (9 July 2011)

from what i understand foaly was in the back of a car! She didnt sell any raffle tickets today at the pet shop as they said NO,, but there are all sorts of stories going around locally, apparently was in a dog bed at a car boot sale last week to raise awareness. Owner did tell somebody that is going to a large equine specialist next week... dont think its in cornwall so ther will be more to come on this story I should imagine :-(


----------



## Shilasdair (9 July 2011)

I would always try to save a horse with a viable future...I've spent more than 10k on one of mine (not from insurance) to try to restore her to health after some really unusual  issues.
The difference, though, is that mine can eat, drink and breathe normally, is sound, and has a normal equine life at present (and perhaps another difference is that you lot didn't give me any donations towards her vet fees  ).
I believe the kindest thing for the sick foal in this thread would be to PTS.
S


----------



## CorvusCorax (9 July 2011)

Excellent spot Puppy. I hope the Daily Fail pick up on it. Explains a lot.


----------



## Tinker_Belle (9 July 2011)

lynseylou1 said:



			from what i understand foaly was in the back of a car! She didnt sell any raffle tickets today at the pet shop as they said NO,, but there are all sorts of stories going around locally, apparently was in a dog bed at a car boot sale last week to raise awareness. Owner did tell somebody that is going to a large equine specialist next week... dont think its in cornwall so ther will be more to come on this story I should imagine :-(
		
Click to expand...

She is taking to an equine hospital in Hampshire apparently .

He really needs to be put to sleep .


----------



## Teeni (9 July 2011)

It is cruel, the poor little thing should have been pts


----------



## Puppy (9 July 2011)

CaveCanem said:



			Excellent spot Puppy. I hope the Daily Fail pick up on it. Explains a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed


----------



## Little Squirrel (9 July 2011)

Sorry but the only help this pony needs is a lead injection...... And the owner's as well while there at it.


----------



## MissChaos (9 July 2011)

Why do I insist on not only clicking on a DM link but then reading the comments?  In the hope that sense might outweigh their status quo?  Why have I done that when it's so bad for blood pressure?  Why are there just SO MANY STUPID people?  I don't understand.  For the love of God, while I'm one to support everything where it stands a chance of benefit, the poor little thing needs PTS and the owner needs investigating.  Horrible, horrible, stupid and nasty with completely unthinking and moronic supporters.


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (9 July 2011)

The five freedoms, according to the RSPCA:



The RSPCA Five Freedoms for Animals are:

1. Freedom from Hunger and Thirst 
By ready access to fresh water and a diet to maintain full health and vigour.

2. Freedom from Discomfort 
By providing an appropriate environment including shelter and a comfortable resting area.

3. Freedom from Pain, Injury or Disease 
By prevention by rapid diagnosis and treatment.

4. Freedom to Express Normal Behaviour
By providing sufficient space, proper facilities and company of the animal's own kind.

5. Freedom from Fear and Distress 
By ensuring conditions and treatment which avoid mental suffering. 

According to that list, there are numerous causes for concern in this ponys case. Poor little mite.


----------



## Tormenta (9 July 2011)

I am the kind of person who would pass over a few pounds to a charity outside a supermarket or wherever because at the end of the day a few pounds is a bottle of wine. However,  now given the owners history (and I don't give a damn if I am being judgemental) I hope people are not handing over one penny. The only being in all of this I feel sorry for is that little foal.


----------



## Changes (9 July 2011)

Puppy said:



			Looks like her male friend, of the same address, got prison time:

http://www.thisiscornwall.co.uk/Nei...ealer-jailed/story-11505139-detail/story.html



Niiiice!!
		
Click to expand...

And she's got the pony in that house????? I'm speechless that no authorities have intervened as yet........ someone should have called for them when she was seen there this afternoon with it in her car. The pet shop at the very least. I can't believe what she's doing, I really can't. 

Fairynuff, that's awful - there's only one they PTS the same day. At least I hope they PTS, and didn't let them die from respiratory problems.....


----------



## jodie3 (9 July 2011)

Do you think its been microchipped and got a passport?

Why isn't it with its natural Mother?  At ten weeks old surely it should still be with her even if it was born prematurely.  I didn't think foals survived if born that early.

I was abit confused by the pictures, in one its being fed an apple and then its being given a bottle.

If its going to a specialist equine hospital in Hampshire presumably thats Liphook who hopefully will tell her the kindest thing is to pts.


----------



## HappyHorses:) (10 July 2011)

Dubs said:



			The five freedoms, according to the RSPCA:



The RSPCA Five Freedoms for Animals are:

1. Freedom from Hunger and Thirst 
By ready access to fresh water and a diet to maintain full health and vigour.

2. Freedom from Discomfort 
By providing an appropriate environment including shelter and a comfortable resting area.

3. Freedom from Pain, Injury or Disease 
By prevention by rapid diagnosis and treatment.

4. Freedom to Express Normal Behaviour
By providing sufficient space, proper facilities and company of the animal's own kind.

5. Freedom from Fear and Distress 
By ensuring conditions and treatment which avoid mental suffering. 

According to that list, there are numerous causes for concern in this ponys case. Poor little mite. 

Click to expand...

Not taking anything away from this poor little chap but 4 and 5 are broken in most livery yards!


----------



## hairycob (10 July 2011)

I made the mistake not only of clicking on the hoset heaven link, but going to page 2. Poor moonshadow - kept alive for nearly 2 months. What on earth are these people thinking?


----------



## spaniel (10 July 2011)

I was surprised at forst to see that its not coming up to Langford but on thinking about it they may well have refused to have anything to do with it.  Liphook are a sensible bunch,  hopefully it will be the last journey this poor little thing has to make.

This couple need a ban on animal keeping full stop.

Oh and where is the mare???


----------



## Vizslak (10 July 2011)

the mare, did you not watch the itv link? shes in the back garden in a shed behind an old door.........


----------



## ProperBo (10 July 2011)

Maesfen said:



			I'd help to put it down - and the breeder as well.
		
Click to expand...

so were all agreed we chip in to pts them both !! LOL!!! superb comment!


----------



## YasandCrystal (10 July 2011)

pts definately - it's a ridiculous campaign by the owner!


----------



## glitterfuzz (10 July 2011)

this has just been posted on Facebook by the owner

Minxy Morris
due to the adverse reactions to our appeal please do not send any more donations the monies previously collected will go towards transportation to the consultation scheduled this week to decide minx's fate by people who are qualified to make the correct moral and ethical decisions for the long term thankyou


----------



## touchstone (10 July 2011)

glitterfuzz said:



			this has just been posted on Facebook by the owner

Minxy Morris
due to the adverse reactions to our appeal please do not send any more donations the monies previously collected will go towards transportation to the consultation scheduled this week to decide minx's fate by people who are qualified to make the correct moral and ethical decisions for the long term thankyou
		
Click to expand...

I really hope that she is finally considering her pony's welfare, although I fail to see why others should pay her transportation costs, considering it was driven in a car before!


----------



## Vizslak (10 July 2011)

brilliant, lets hope they tell her to pts on monday.


----------



## glitterfuzz (10 July 2011)

and now also this has been posted......

minxy morris should be put to sleep
by Minxy Morris on Sunday, 10 July 2011 at 14:15


having read the comments on minxy morris should be put to sleep, we would like to make people aware that if we are instructed by a professional vet that the long term prognosis for minxy is not tenable then rest assured the right thing will be done as for judgmental comments relating to world records fame and such, we found ourselves in a difficult situation and are trying our best to do what is right and fair the funding up to last week has come out of our own pockets and any monies donated are all accountant controlled and traceable no monies have been received for publicity or stories etc we are not professionally trained people and if people have the knowledge dont judge us help us to achieve our goal of giving this horse the oppurtunity to be assessed by equine professionals before any decisions are made. as for pain and suffering minx is not on any pain control medication as it is not deemed necessary minx is not being hand reared. we will be making our decisions once we have visited the specialist this week thankyou


----------



## Vizslak (10 July 2011)

It seems they have drafted in help as I very much doubt these updates are written by the owner.


----------



## glitterfuzz (10 July 2011)

it does seem a little articulate for a heroin addict i must say!


----------



## ThePinkPony (10 July 2011)

glitterfuzz said:



			it does seem a little articulate for a heroin addict i must say!
		
Click to expand...

exactly what i was thinking,  no doubt someone has found themself  some kind of agent to speak for them. im surprised max clifford hasnt popped his head up yet, she sounds just his type of client.


----------



## Vizslak (10 July 2011)

I would be amazed if it was her. I am currently trying to put the masses point across without causing a row on this latest update. It seems to be working at the moment as I havnt yet been blocked or the comments deleted. Its pretty hard to keep my cool though, I'm the only one left amongst a load of her supporters!


----------



## glitterfuzz (10 July 2011)

my friend request hasnt been accepted, possibly after I was the first to post on the minxy support page (that has now gone) to say he should be put to sleep!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (10 July 2011)

Vizslak said:



			It seems they have drafted in help as I very much doubt these updates are written by the owner.
		
Click to expand...

LOL ! That was my first thought.  Wonder how much is actually true though ?


----------



## Vizslak (10 July 2011)

next update
at this point due to fb protocol we are suspending friend requests and messaging via inbox until we have all the facts determining minxs fate thankyou one an all for your attention


----------



## Vizslak (10 July 2011)

ha and after my being attacked by others and labelled as someone who should not own animals  the page has posted this on the convo
''at this point i feel i must intervene please take on board our previous statement and do not turn this circumstance into personal judgements of others we will post accordingly with the relevant information when we have it thankyou''
.....yep so not her!


----------



## glitterfuzz (10 July 2011)

if you look at the pictures posted on Minxy facebook page that the owner has commented on, she clearly isnt updating the page at the moment.  Some lovely grammar used..... and cracking spelling

Me and my real mummys stable, Your welcome to pop around for a cuppa and a chat.... I'll put the kettle on ready, "milk and sugar"???

Me befor mummy puts my splints on, Because they have to be changed twice a day, BOARING!!!! Well at least i can run and play with them on...

Me on my mummy lovely and cozzy bed when i was very poorly, mummy had to keep me in her house because i had a really bad chest infection, She got me though it tho.... LUCKLY!!!!

Oops dont fink mummys dog aint very happy with me i've just nicked her bed.... Shes looking at me funny.... Quick i'll pretend im asleep, That should do it.....LOL!!!!!


----------



## glitterfuzz (10 July 2011)

oooh and now refunds are being offered!!!  

Minxy Morris
if anyone who has made a donation feels that they were not fully informed would like their donation returned please instruct us and we will gladly do so


----------



## Vizslak (10 July 2011)

whoever is posting now just used 'ergo' in the correct context! It's certainly not her. I would imagine that all the complaints all over the shop have prompted them to be advised to stop collecting and the page is being updated under solicitors instruction.


----------



## glitterfuzz (10 July 2011)

yes especially after comments about obtaining money by deception, fraud, and reporting to authorities started appearing!  I noticed they were quickly deleted


----------



## thetruthwillout (10 July 2011)

Having just stumbled across this I can't quite believe my eyes...not at the images of the foal, but at the sheer stupidity of the woman for a) not having the poor thing PTS at the earliest possible opportunity and b) being shocked at the reaction she's had to her public appeal.


----------



## miss_bird (10 July 2011)

cally6008 said:



			Minxy's legs without his splints -

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...193205259.4377.100002608359841&type=1&theater

I'm appalled and disgusted by this.
		
Click to expand...

Those pictures made me feel sick.
When my foal broke her leg at 5 weeks old the vets tried for a few day but then decided she would need surgery at the RVC at a cost of bloody loads, i decided there and then that as there was no chance she would ever be right and could end up as an expensive field ornament so i PTS, dont get me wrong was darn heartbreaking for me but i had to do the right thing for her.
Sadly the breeder of the deformed foal need to do what is best by the foal and not to get some small horse record.
It is disgusting and wrong in every respect, whatever vet is agreeing to operate need to think of his code of ethics


----------



## stressedmum (10 July 2011)

sorry but i would PTS.....why make the little man into a money making circus. Thats all the breeder seems to be doing. Poor boy x


----------



## aj18 (11 July 2011)

This poor little thing obviously needs a lot of medical attention & Im not saying I would have chosen the same choices as the owner has for it, but it would still be a difficult decision to get it put to sleep & anyone who argues with that is not an animal lover in my opinion. The choice to end any animals life, even one which is suffering and to get it PTS is the best decision, would still be a horrible decision to make.
But what has really disgusted me is some of the comments some of you 'horse lovers' are posting...
This is still an animal which deserves your respect, as do all animals, regardless of their rank in your eyes. Just because it isnt a perfect jumping pony that can win you 1st rosettes doesnt mean you should be so blunt in voicing your opinion. I have 2 Shetlands & if anyone dared to disregard my Shetlands as lesser horses I would not think any more of you than horse muck.
This poor thing needs putting down, but each to their own. Hes had enough publicity that Im sure the RSPCA or any other welfare organisations will investigate & find out all the details to see if that would be the best thing for him.
Some of you just need to stop being so up yourselves that you stop thinking about the fact it is still a beautiful animal that deserves a bit more dignity than you expressing your cold opinions on an internet forum.


----------



## YorksG (11 July 2011)

aj18 said:



			This poor little thing obviously needs a lot of medical attention & Im not saying I would have chosen the same choices as the owner has for it, but it would still be a difficult decision to get it put to sleep & anyone who argues with that is not an animal lover in my opinion. The choice to end any animals life, even one which is suffering and to get it PTS is the best decision, would still be a horrible decision to make.
But what has really disgusted me is some of the comments some of you 'horse lovers' are posting...
This is still an animal which deserves your respect, as do all animals, regardless of their rank in your eyes. Just because it isnt a perfect jumping pony that can win you 1st rosettes doesnt mean you should be so blunt in voicing your opinion. I have 2 Shetlands & if anyone dared to disregard my Shetlands as lesser horses I would not think any more of you than horse muck.
This poor thing needs putting down, but each to their own. Hes had enough publicity that Im sure the RSPCA or any other welfare organisations will investigate & find out all the details to see if that would be the best thing for him.
Some of you just need to stop being so up yourselves that you stop thinking about the fact it is still a beautiful animal that deserves a bit more dignity than you expressing your cold opinions on an internet forum.
		
Click to expand...

Well unless this poor creature can read, I can't see how anyones comments on here can directly affect it. 
If it is not ethical to PTS, then ask yourself the opposite question, is it ethical to prolong its life?


----------



## Stinkbomb (11 July 2011)

I cant see anyone here acting as if its a lesser horse. Im a miniature lover, im passionate about miniatures and your right Minxy deserves the respect and dignity of being PTS


----------



## aj18 (11 July 2011)

YorksG said:



			Well unless this poor creature can read, I can't see how anyones comments on here can directly affect it. 
If it is not ethical to PTS, then ask yourself the opposite question, is it ethical to prolong its life?
		
Click to expand...


dont get me wrong, i agree with whatever the ethical action is for it, but it just annoys me people are so blunt about an animals death due to being angry at the owner. it still deserves respect


----------



## aj18 (11 July 2011)

Stinkbomb said:



			I cant see anyone here acting as if its a lesser horse. Im a miniature lover, im passionate about miniatures and your right Minxy deserves the respect and dignity of being PTS
		
Click to expand...

i only say about the miniatures because someone made a comment mentioning basically they shouldn't be bred anymore because they are just ornaments, but why does that mean they don't deserve to be bred? it seems like some people are just very snobbish about horses that arent competition winners.
and im not sure if you were being sarcastic about the last part of your comment but i was just saying this animal deserves more than 'just kill it' style comments


----------



## Stinkbomb (11 July 2011)

Yes i understand what your trying to get across. Sorry didnt mean to sound sarcastic it wasnt meant in that tone


----------



## aj18 (11 July 2011)

sorry, can never tell if someones being sarcastic in writing! glad you agree, and glad to know there's one more person in the world with a little sympathy for the poor guy!


----------



## SusannaF (11 July 2011)

Like any other breed, a good example of a mini is a thing of joy!

Correct me if I'm wrong, Stinkbomb, but a miniature horse should be just that  a horse that's proportioned like a full-size horse, but just smaller.


----------



## Stinkbomb (11 July 2011)

SuzannaF - thats what the breed standard strives to achieve yes!


----------



## competitiondiva (11 July 2011)

So do I read this right, they bred the foal then don't have the finances to get it the vet treatment it needs or make the decision to end it's life????  So they basically want others to help them have their own foal??????  How is this different to any foal born with difficulties needing vet treatment, should every breeder get financial aid???  Sorry to be callus but they made the decision to breed (with a breed that are known for dwarfism and other problems etc) and now want bailing out??  I think they need to take some responsibility here.......


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 July 2011)

Can I suggest everyone who has a view on this posts on the other thread posted by baked bean. http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=469295

Otherwise this thread is going to get listed in Horse and Hound as the most popular and the title would suggest that everyone on here wants to help i.e. donate for Minxy, rather than how the majority of us really feel.  And yes, I know I have just added another post by typing this.


----------



## Wagtail (11 July 2011)

competitiondiva said:



			So do I read this right, they bred the foal then don't have the finances to get it the vet treatment it needs or make the decision to end it's life????  So they basically want others to help them have their own foal??????  How is this different to any foal born with difficulties needing vet treatment, should every breeder get financial aid???  Sorry to be callus but they made the decision to breed (with a breed that are known for dwarfism and other problems etc) and now want bailing out??  I think they need to take some responsibility here.......
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree with this. Even though I do not know all the facts to say whether it is right to try to save this poor little foal. I do not see why she should be any different to any other foal that is born with deformaties.


----------



## Wagtail (11 July 2011)

Only those who have seen this animal first hand will know if she is suffering. Not loads of people on the internet. I think it is awful that someone has people baying to put her animal to sleep. She does not look any worse to me than so many other cases of bent legs in foals. The only difference is that she is a dwarf. We have human dwarfs, should they not get treatment either?

What IS wrong is that this owner (like many others with deformed foals) should just get on and save the animal herself. If she doesn't have the money then yes, she will have to PTS. But if people want to donate, then it is up to them.


----------



## Stinkbomb (11 July 2011)

Its not just his legs that are the problem. If the effect of a SEVERE dwarf miniature was truelly understood then there would not be many wanting to keep it alive. Im talking SEVERE dwafism not minimal which is totally different. You cant compare a horse to a human in my eyes sorry.


----------



## Wagtail (11 July 2011)

Stinkbomb said:



			Its not just his legs that are the problem. If the effect of a SEVERE dwarf miniature was truelly understood then there would not be many wanting to keep it alive. Im talking SEVERE dwafism not minimal which is totally different. You cant compare a horse to a human in my eyes sorry.
		
Click to expand...

The problem is, people are making judgements without seeing this pony in the flesh and putting pressure on a woman to put her foal to sleep when it should be HER decision. She is with the foal day in day out and knows if it is suffering. I agree if the foal has some of the other complications that dwarfism can cause such as difficulty breathing, then she will not be a happy pony. But at the end of the day you have to look at what quality of life the little foal will have if it is put through the operations she requires. Would it all be worth it? And that is a decision that should be made by the owners, not strangers.


----------



## jinglejoys (11 July 2011)

Haven't read all the posts but reading the article  a) Fallabellas are not rare and b)seems the owner is more interested in gettting a world record
I'm presuming it will be castrated if it survives or will it end up being the world record rare Fallabella at stud


----------



## Wagtail (11 July 2011)

jinglejoys said:



			Haven't read all the posts but reading the article  a) Fallabellas are not rare and b)seems the owner is more interested in gettting a world record
I'm presuming it will be castrated if it survives or will it end up being the world record rare Fallabella at stud
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't be bred from. That is for sure.


----------



## Changes (11 July 2011)

Wagtail said:



			The problem is, people are making judgements without seeing this pony in the flesh and putting pressure on a woman to put her foal to sleep when it should be HER decision. She is with the foal day in day out and knows if it is suffering. I agree if the foal has some of the other complications that dwarfism can cause such as difficulty breathing, then she will not be a happy pony. But at the end of the day you have to look at what quality of life the little foal will have if it is put through the operations she requires. Would it all be worth it? And that is a decision that should be made by the owners, not strangers.
		
Click to expand...

**She will not be a happy pony**

Are you for real?? For someone so opinionated about what is right for horses, you don't appear to understand the basic premise of welfare and well-being. Have you read up about this pony, and dwarfism? 

And that was a seriously polite response comapred to what I wanted to say to you.


----------



## Wagtail (11 July 2011)

Changes said:



			**She will not be a happy pony**

Are you for real?? For someone so opinionated about what is right for horses, you don't appear to understand the basic premise of welfare and well-being. Have you read up about this pony, and dwarfism? 

And that was a seriously polite response comapred to what I wanted to say to you. 

Click to expand...

So you disagree thet she will be an unhappy pony?


----------



## Spyda (11 July 2011)

Wagtail said:



			But at the end of the day you have to look at what quality of life the little foal will have if it is put through the operations she requires. Would it all be worth it? And that is a decision that should be made by the owners, not strangers.
		
Click to expand...

Yes! but she's asking _'strangers'_ to pay for it - so it DOES become their business to judge doesn't it. 

And £6k??  It's simply not worth it for one disabled foal. Sorry, I _really _feel for the little mite and it's tragic, but sometimes it's fairer to just PTS in a kind and loving way. 

Obviously if the owner/breeder had unlimited personal funds and wished to fund her foal's treatment herself then that would be entirely her decision and I'd wish her well. But to try and raise £6k in this instance from donations, when there are _so many more needy horses out there _who'd benefit from such an enormous amount, just seems crazy to me.


----------



## Wagtail (11 July 2011)

Spyda said:



			Yes! but she's asking _'strangers'_ to pay for it - so it DOES become their business to judge doesn't it. 

And £6k??  It's simply not worth it for one disabled foal. Sorry, I _really _feel for the little mite and it's tragic, but sometimes it's fairer to just PTS in a kind and loving way. 

Obviously if the owner/breeder had unlimited personal funds and wished to fund her foal's treatment herself then that would be entirely her decision and I'd wish her well. But to try and raise £6k in this instance from donations, when there are _so many more needy horses out there _who'd benefit from such an enormous amount, just seems crazy to me.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Why should she get funding when others don't? But to be fair, ANYONE could try to get publicity to fund operations for their cute little deformed foal. Should they really be berated for doing it? I don't think so. It is up to the public whether they donate or not. 

Now it may well be that trying to save this little foal is actually a cruel thing to do, especially if it is only being done because the owner smells potential money for holding the world's smallest pony record. THAT in my mind would be totally wrong. The decision on whether or not to put this foal through the operations should depend on whether or not the pony has a good chance of a comfortable and happy life. If not, then he/she should be PTS.

I do not pretend to know whether or not these operations would be worth putting the pony through or not. All I am saying is that it is up to the owners and the vets concerned to make that decision. We can have opinions of course, but I think it is wrong to try to pressurise someone into putting an animal to sleep without being personally involved and in communication with the vets concerned.


----------



## Changes (11 July 2011)

Wagtail said:



			So you disagree thet she will be an unhappy pony?
		
Click to expand...

To describe what that pony is going through as 'unhappy', is on a par with suggesting the mutilated Shetland would have been 'uncomfortable'.


----------



## Wagtail (11 July 2011)

Changes said:



			To describe what that pony is going through as 'unhappy', is on a par with suggesting the mutilated Shetland would have been 'uncomfortable'.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are being a little extreme there. If you are referring to the pony that had its ear cut off? Neither you nor have access to Minxy's veterinary report. I do not KNOW how much pain she is in, and nor do you. You are making assumptions. When a horse has been mutilated it is obvious what pain they are in.

Now as I have said to a much more polite and informed poster on the other thread, I too would have little Minxy put down if the operations she would need would involve breaking bones etc rather than just straightening ligaments. However, I do not think that hate campaigns on facebook and getting irate on threads like this are at all helpful. People are far more likely to listen if you are reasonable and polite.


----------



## henryhorn (11 July 2011)

I'm sorry Wagtail but no, if the animal is suffering then it should not be left to her to decide. 
Look at what she says in the vid clip. 
It has already in 10 weeks had pneumonia twice.
It's neck is deformed.
it's teeth are growing backwards and likely to block it's airway.
It's backlegs are severely twisted, she claimed even the bones.
It can't stand unaided without the splints. 
We've had foals born this year who have wobbly legs like that (well not as bad). On vet advice they have had restricted exercise, the mares have not had hard feed in the hope they don't make the foals grow too fast and within 4 weeks there has been sufficient improvement for them to go out as normal. This pony in 10 weeks is still unable to walk without support. He isn't going to get better without several ops, and is still being treated like a pet poodle not a foal.
As for not knowing if it's suffering you can't ignore the fact she and her partner have been in the news for dealing heroin from the address, would she be able to realise what suffering was if she is still taking the stuff? 
Do you honestly feel it's ok to drag a 10 week old foal round shopping centres and car boot sales flogging raffle tickets to people who feel sorry for it?
I don't need to see it in real life, I watched the video and can understand exactly what it's veterinary problems are. Resonsible breeders euthanise foals like this, it's the kindest thing to do. And if the owner won't do it then the authorities like WHW should talk to her until she does.


----------



## JosieB (11 July 2011)

I am all for giving animals a chance if there is a decent possibility they will go on to lead a happy and pain free life. Seeing the pics of this little foal without the splints was disturbing to say the least. It faces months and months of operations and will suffer for the whole of its sad little life. Money spinner for a skag baron... simples.


----------



## Echo Bravo (11 July 2011)

If this had been a deformed calf,piglet,lamb or chick. They would have  been PTS straight away and nobody would have said Boo to a goose about it.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (11 July 2011)

henryhorn said:



			I'm sorry Wagtail but no, if the animal is suffering then it should not be left to her to decide. 
Look at what she says in the vid clip. 
It has already in 10 weeks had pneumonia twice.
It's neck is deformed.
it's teeth are growing backwards and likely to block it's airway.
It's backlegs are severely twisted, she claimed even the bones.
It can't stand unaided without the splints. 
We've had foals born this year who have wobbly legs like that (well not as bad). On vet advice they have had restricted exercise, the mares have not had hard feed in the hope they don't make the foals grow too fast and within 4 weeks there has been sufficient improvement for them to go out as normal. This pony in 10 weeks is still unable to walk without support. He isn't going to get better without several ops, and is still being treated like a pet poodle not a foal.
As for not knowing if it's suffering you can't ignore the fact she and her partner have been in the news for dealing heroin from the address, would she be able to realise what suffering was if she is still taking the stuff? 
Do you honestly feel it's ok to drag a 10 week old foal round shopping centres and car boot sales flogging raffle tickets to people who feel sorry for it?
I don't need to see it in real life, I watched the video and can understand exactly what it's veterinary problems are. Resonsible breeders euthanise foals like this, it's the kindest thing to do. And if the owner won't do it then the authorities like WHW should talk to her until she does.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. Good post.


BTW, can't the OP change the title of the thread ?


----------



## babymare (11 July 2011)

ok read alot at lunch but not read further posts as looking at the photos  and reading i have in my own mind what is right.  There comes a time when we have to take responsibility and say ok  enough is enough.  Quality of life? doubtful. Living life as a horse/pony? doubtful.  Im sorry it is not about giving up but saying ok wee mite its time to say goodbye.  Reading the problems this wee one as had in first 10 weeks it is time to say goodbye and a caring owner would do that - but mmmmmmm i wonder why they are fighting to the extreme to keep the mite alive - and given my mare is going blind at age 13 I know my time is coing soon - the day her quality of life starts to go I will stand proud by her side - please please let the little one go and gallop with the stars and be at peace from all that it faces. but only my opioion guys xxx


----------



## MagicMelon (11 July 2011)

JosieB said:



			I am all for giving animals a chance if there is a decent possibility they will go on to lead a happy and pain free life. Seeing the pics of this little foal without the splints was disturbing to say the least. It faces months and months of operations and will suffer for the whole of its sad little life. Money spinner for a skag baron... simples.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this.  I dont agree with putting animals to sleep unless they really need to be. I just dont see how this horse can have a good life ahead of it, its not worth putting it through so much pain IMO. FB page says:

"due to the adverse reactions to our appeal please do not send any more donations the monies previously collected will go towards transportation to the consultation scheduled this week to decide minx's fate by people who are qualified to make the correct moral and ethical decisions for the long term thankyou"

So... I guess a "decision" may be made this week??  I think if this little pony wasn't a possible record breaker, the owner would not have dragged this out.


----------



## mymare (11 July 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			Can I suggest everyone who has a view on this posts on the other thread posted by baked bean. http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=469295

Otherwise this thread is going to get listed in Horse and Hound as the most popular and the title would suggest that everyone on here wants to help i.e. donate for Minxy, rather than how the majority of us really feel.  And yes, I know I have just added another post by typing this. 

Click to expand...

^^^ This please!!  The title of this thread is totally giving the wrong impression, can we keep Ms Bean's thread at the top and continue conversations over there pretty please??


----------



## Dolcé (11 July 2011)

Spyda said:



			Yes! but she's asking _'strangers'_ to pay for it - so it DOES become their business to judge doesn't it. 

And £6k??  It's simply not worth it for one disabled foal. Sorry, I _really _feel for the little mite and it's tragic, but sometimes it's fairer to just PTS in a kind and loving way. 

Obviously if the owner/breeder had unlimited personal funds and wished to fund her foal's treatment herself then that would be entirely her decision and I'd wish her well. But to try and raise £6k in this instance from donations, when there are _so many more needy horses out there _who'd benefit from such an enormous amount, just seems crazy to me.
		
Click to expand...

I sort of disagree with this, I don't have a problem with the money she is looking for, I would probably donate myself under different circumstances. I would spend whatever it took to keep one of mine alive BUT depending on the prognosis and I would do whatever I had to get the money.  I have read the posts by people who know what they are talking about regarding the outlook for the pony and that is my problem.  I cannot imagine for one second making one of mine suffer the immense pain this baby is going through, the thought of deliberately breaking it's back legs to straighten them, not to mention it's breathing difficulties, constant chest infections etc, etc, etc.............


----------



## MerrySherryRider (12 July 2011)

As the other thread has been removed, anyone know if the poor little lad been seen by welfare organisations yet ?


----------



## mymare (12 July 2011)

I'm assuming some of the comments on here have been pulled too.  Yet the thread is still here, which is something.


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (12 July 2011)

mymare said:



			I'm assuming some of the comments on here have been pulled too.  Yet the thread is still here, which is something.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it's great this thread is still here and hasn't turned nasty. the title sort of works both ways too I suppose.


----------



## rascal (12 July 2011)

aj18 said:



			i only say about the miniatures because someone made a comment mentioning basically they shouldn't be bred anymore because they are just ornaments, but why does that mean they don't deserve to be bred? it seems like some people are just very snobbish about horses that arent competition winners.
and im not sure if you were being sarcastic about the last part of your comment but i was just saying this animal deserves more than 'just kill it' style comments[/QUOTE


This pony should be put to sleeep asap, as he is clearly suffering. Alot of minis are (like the ones near my house) left to breed with no thought given to the future of the ponies, they are poor quality ponies, two have died in as many years because the colt is now old enough to breed with his dam! They have no water, the owners couldnt care less, the locals feed and water them. No ones saying minis shouldnt be bred but they shouldnt be treated like this. This pny on facebook sounds similar to the ones near my house, ponies like these should not be used for breeding.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Maesfen (12 July 2011)

penhwnllys_stardust said:



			Yes it's great this thread is still here and hasn't turned nasty. the title sort of works both ways too I suppose. 

Click to expand...

Yes and the title could be changed to........ 'needs our help to end the suffering' but no doubt it would be pulled if I did that so I won't. 
I hope the ones that usually buy H&H off the shelf don't buy it if they run with the story of wanting to save the poor blighter.


----------



## ticobay831 (12 July 2011)

not sure f i can change the title now, :-/   but at the end of the day she does need our help, she needs our help to put an end to the misery and suffering she's gone through and she will continue to go through if the op goes ahead.

This whole thing is herendous, havent caught up on any news regarding poor minxy for a few days does anyone know whats happening..
I wish people would leave well alone and stop interfereing with things that just arnt natural !!!!


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (12 July 2011)

UPDATE ON MINXY
Sorry to keep everyone waiting but we are just waiting on a couple of results, sorry we have'nt put anything up on minxy page but someone has reported minxy page so we are not allowed to enter his f/book page for a few days, Well i would love to tell everyone wot is going to happen to minxy now but we are not 100% sure ourselfs yet......!!! Thank you to everyone that is worried for minxy and i will let you no wot is going to happen as soon as we all no. Apart from that mini minxy is amazing and doing very well, And he is still as cheeky as ever...lol!!! well off to see to him now talk to you all soon Meny thanks again joanne xxxxx

From his Facebook account.


----------



## ridefast (12 July 2011)

poor minxy getting landed with that lady as his owner ...


----------



## ticobay831 (12 July 2011)

she really cant see it can she :-(


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (12 July 2011)

As long as he's still 'cheeky' that's okay then...


----------



## MerrySherryRider (12 July 2011)

She is totally detatched from reality. Maybe she should spend the donation money on some English lessons. Wot ?


----------



## babymare (12 July 2011)

im just crying - im facing making the decision on my loved beautiful mare and facing it strong(ok maybe tears) but she braggs and boasts ffs get really call vet and do it - ******ing do it ok - my mare will say night night to early rather than to late - get a BLOODY grip ok and be a loving owner * sits crumples and cries i so so dont want to say good bye to my mare but its coming - why? i love her nothing more but this is obcene(sp) - please let the little mite find peace and let it gallop amongst stars please x my tears do not stop for my girl - have you shed tears for the little un - have you??????


----------



## babymare (12 July 2011)

sorry my last post was typed in emotion im sorry - but i beg the owner please please think stop consider the life the little one willl have - i have for my mare hence why im sobbing - please please stop think and then consider would you like to be where youre little un is - would you?


----------



## mymare (12 July 2011)

So sorry Babymare.


----------



## farley101 (12 July 2011)

how sad that you find the need to keep picking up on her spelling, you don't bother with anyone else, thought this was ment for grown ups not children. guess you were a bully at school and still a bully now


----------



## lhotse (12 July 2011)

It's meant, dear.


----------



## farley101 (12 July 2011)

yep your're a child, isn't about time you grew up. well hopefully horse and Hound will remove this thread just like the other one as i posted on it that they should be ashamed of themselves for allowing the thread to continue.  None of you have met Minxy so you should not be commenting on what is best for him nor do you have the right to tell people not to donate to this cause. It's very sad the lenghts that some of you have gone too


----------



## lhotse (12 July 2011)

Don't trip over the doorstep....


----------



## farley101 (13 July 2011)

whats this don't like it when someone stands up to all of your bullying. Don't you think that it's time to give up, there is more people that want to help Minxy than ever and thats because of the way you all have gone about it


----------



## lhotse (13 July 2011)

I don't think a load of bunny huggers from the US constitutes overwhelming support. I cannot see that any vet would put the pony through traumatic surgery, when the outcome is going to be negative due to the many other ailments that will impinge on his wellbeing. If the owner of this pony is so blinkered to acknowledge that he is suffering, then they should not be allowed to have ownership of any animal in my mind. I sincerely hope that the powers that be, the RSPCA, and the RCVS see to it that this poor pony does not suffer a short life of being paraded around cheap car boot sales and village fetes.


----------



## windsorblue (13 July 2011)

lhotse said:



			I don't think a load of bunny huggers from the US constitutes overwhelming support. I cannot see that any vet would put the pony through traumatic surgery, when the outcome is going to be negative due to the many other ailments that will impinge on his wellbeing. If the owner of this pony is so blinkered to acknowledge that he is suffering, then they should not be allowed to have ownership of any animal in my mind. I sincerely hope that the powers that be, the RSPCA, and the RCVS see to it that this poor pony does not suffer a short life of being paraded around cheap car boot sales and village fetes.
		
Click to expand...

well said.


----------



## mymare (13 July 2011)

farley101 said:



			whats this don't like it when someone stands up to all of your bullying. Don't you think that it's time to give up, there is more people that want to help Minxy than ever and thats because of the way you all have gone about it
		
Click to expand...

It's not bullying.  We simply cannot understand why you want to keep your pony suffering.  He has and will have no quality of life.  You keep harping on about how much you love him, so do the right thing.


----------



## brucea (13 July 2011)

His owner believes when he is fully grown and his splints have been removed he could break the world record for the smallest pony  beating the current holder who stands just 17.5 inches tall
		
Click to expand...

Please have a whip round for us so we can have a picture on the web and in a records book for the smallest, and probably unhappiest and pain wracked pony.....

Nature has told you something important here. Do the right thing, and stop milking it.

It's just not fair to keep a foal like that going.


----------



## touchstone (13 July 2011)

farley101 said:



			yep your're a child, isn't about time you grew up. well hopefully horse and Hound will remove this thread just like the other one as i posted on it that they should be ashamed of themselves for allowing the thread to continue.  None of you have met Minxy so you should not be commenting on what is best for him nor do you have the right to tell people not to donate to this cause. It's very sad the lenghts that some of you have gone too
		
Click to expand...

I was going to stay out of this thread, because to be honest I find the prolonging of this pony's life quite distressing and I'd already said my piece on the other thread which was sadly removed.

However, on the other thread it was commented by yourself that everyone who was calling for Minxy to be pts were the ones who should be ashamed, and I have to take issue with that, although I am repeating myself, the only way I'd feel ashamed would be to keep quiet about the wrongs that I see ocurring in keeping this poor pony in the state he is.  

I most certainly do not need to see him in real life to realise that his existence is something I wouldn't wish on any pony, a pony that is deformed, can't stand or breathe properly, is separated from mum (and his owner is NOT his 'mummy'.)   The pictures and videos were sickening enough to watch thankyou.

We don't have the right to tell those too naive or ignorant to donate to his cause no, that is up to the individual, but there are far more worthy causes and I wonder what most of those donators would feel if they were to realise that they were contributing to prolonging suffering?

He isn't cheeky, he is deformed and can never lead a comfortable normal life.

As for bullying, well to be honest if I were the owner I'd be questioning why so many people were so up in arms about this.  Could it be that they actually have a point and are frustrated at the apparent lack of compassion and awareness of Minxy's situation shown by the owner?  

Instead of getting up in arms about bullying claims, perhaps the owners energy would be better directed at thinking about what her pony is going through.

I'm not one for saying "just kill it" as you term it, I care deeply about welfare and sometimes, as in this case, it just isn't fair or right to prolong life.

If the owner truly loves this pony and and is not keeping him for her own emotional needs, I'm sure she will do the right thing as soon as possible and let Minxy pass over peacefully without the awful future of painful surgery and shortenend lifespan looming ahead of him. 

As I said before I think the owner will probably point the finger at all those who have  called for him to be pts and call us bullying pony murderers, but really she needs to look at her own motives for keeping him here.   Better to let him go and if you need that something to love in your life then there are many ponies who are truly  in dire need of being helped that would benefit from someone to care for them; although certainly not in a dog bed or house!

Instead of taking personal offence at people's passsion, think about Minxy, he is the one who truly matters in all this, strong opinions online and petty squabbling are nothing in comparison to what he is going through and going to have to go through in future if the right thing isn't done.

It IS the hardest decision any responsible horse owner has to make, but running away from it and pretending that everything is alright when it isn't will only make things worse and nowadays euthanasia is not as traumatic as it used to be for the owner and I'm sure there'd be overwhelming support for you from here and elsewhere by making that decision.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (13 July 2011)

Very eloquently put, Touchstone.


----------



## indie999 (13 July 2011)

You know....you know.... havent dipped into this since it started but I did notice yesterday ?? that H&H covered a story on a pony with overgrown feet & it was decided better to be PTS.................etc 

So why wasnt money raised to try to save this one....as well? 

Has the world gone mad.........?  We have one which is clearly deformed and with sores developing etc and numerous other health issues where money is being raised & a clearly deluded owner(courting publicity) and a pony that has overgrown feet that is to be PTS......my puzzlement is whats the difference? 

To me they both fall into the PTS category??

What has happened to Minxy does anyone know what the outcome?

I hope a couple of independent vets make the decision on all the facts and come to a proper humane conclusion of what is in the poor mites best interests.


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (13 July 2011)

touchstone said:



			I was going to stay out of this thread, because to be honest I find the prolonging of this pony's life quite distressing and I'd already said my piece on the other thread which was sadly removed.

However, on the other thread it was commented by yourself that everyone who was calling for Minxy to be pts were the ones who should be ashamed, and I have to take issue with that, although I am repeating myself, the only way I'd feel ashamed would be to keep quiet about the wrongs that I see ocurring in keeping this poor pony in the state he is.  

I most certainly do not need to see him in real life to realise that his existence is something I wouldn't wish on any pony, a pony that is deformed, can't stand or breathe properly, is separated from mum (and his owner is NOT his 'mummy'.)   The pictures and videos were sickening enough to watch thankyou.

We don't have the right to tell those too naive or ignorant to donate to his cause no, that is up to the individual, but there are far more worthy causes and I wonder what most of those donators would feel if they were to realise that they were contributing to prolonging suffering?

He isn't cheeky, he is deformed and can never lead a comfortable normal life.

As for bullying, well to be honest if I were the owner I'd be questioning why so many people were so up in arms about this.  Could it be that they actually have a point and are frustrated at the apparent lack of compassion and awareness of Minxy's situation shown by the owner?  

Instead of getting up in arms about bullying claims, perhaps the owners energy would be better directed at thinking about what her pony is going through.

I'm not one for saying "just kill it" as you term it, I care deeply about welfare and sometimes, as in this case, it just isn't fair or right to prolong life.

If the owner truly loves this pony and and is not keeping him for her own emotional needs, I'm sure she will do the right thing as soon as possible and let Minxy pass over peacefully without the awful future of painful surgery and shortenend lifespan looming ahead of him. 

As I said before I think the owner will probably point the finger at all those who have  called for him to be pts and call us bullying pony murderers, but really she needs to look at her own motives for keeping him here.   Better to let him go and if you need that something to love in your life then there are many ponies who are truly  in dire need of being helped that would benefit from someone to care for them; although certainly not in a dog bed or house!

Instead of taking personal offence at people's passsion, think about Minxy, he is the one who truly matters in all this, strong opinions online and petty squabbling are nothing in comparison to what he is going through and going to have to go through in future if the right thing isn't done.

It IS the hardest decision any responsible horse owner has to make, but running away from it and pretending that everything is alright when it isn't will only make things worse and nowadays euthanasia is not as traumatic as it used to be for the owner and I'm sure there'd be overwhelming support for you from here and elsewhere by making that decision.
		
Click to expand...

You have just said everything I have been thinking but I'd never be able to put it into words like you have.


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (13 July 2011)

indie999 said:



			What has happened to Minxy does anyone know what the outcome?

I hope a couple of independent vets make the decision on all the facts and come to a proper humane conclusion of what is in the poor mites best interests.
		
Click to expand...

My post on page 17 is the latest message off his 'mummy' on his FB profile.


----------



## Frances144 (13 July 2011)

The whole situation is wrong, wrong, wrong.

I am appalled that H&H found this worthy of their News section.  Begging at its worst for an animal that should humanely be pts.

Note: it has been swiftly removed, though!

Cynical? me?


----------



## Stinkbomb (13 July 2011)

So it was suposed to see the vet monday. Its now wed. So wat did the vet say???


----------



## glitterfuzz (13 July 2011)

farley101 said:



			whats this don't like it when someone stands up to all of your bullying. Don't you think that it's time to give up, there is more people that want to help Minxy than ever and thats because of the way you all have gone about it
		
Click to expand...

shhhhhhh... yawn, you appear to be the only person in support of this woman and what she is putting the poor pony through

p.s. did you mean to write there ARE more people that want to help Minxy?


----------



## solly3066 (13 July 2011)

Touchstone - as already said, took the words right out of my mouth!

As uncaring as it may seem to some, best thing for this little chap would be to be PTS - soon and end his trauma


----------



## mymare (13 July 2011)

Surely there's some news by now?  First we were told vet check was Monday, then it was "the beginning of the week", well it's now mid-week..


----------



## touchstone (14 July 2011)

Still no news on what the vet has said. 

I'm beginning to wonder if there even was an appointment at the specialists.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (14 July 2011)

I certainly don't agree with prolonging this poor foals life. He will have to endure so much suffering and anyone with an ounce of compassion would know that the kindest thing is to let him go.

The owner is not living in reality, she obviously feels that giving this foal a 'life' is better than ending it. But if she stopped parading him about and putting him in dogs baskets  for a minute and actually thought about both the short and long term suffering he will have to endure, she would see that true compassion is about doing what is best for the foal, not what will make her feel best. 

Only time will tell if she joins reality or not. But we do need to remember that she obviously loves this foal and sometimes love is truly blind. Hopefully she will take on board the professionals advice. 

The general public who have no clue about horses will just see a cute foal. They should also be educated as to what this poor mite will have to endure and that he will never be pain free.


----------



## Bright_Spark (14 July 2011)

Poor little foal 

I'm all for doing the best for an animal to keep it alive, but there are times when you DO have to let them go.

Just wish the owner could wake up and see this. If she cared a damn about him, she'd do this- or at least have him in a vet hospital being treated (I know he needs to be PTS, but I hope you see what I mean), rather than parading the poor thing about. 

I feel equally sorry for the foal's dam, as I'm sure she doesn't go in the house or car with HER foal.


----------



## lhotse (14 July 2011)

Unfortunately, the owner has made it quite clear, on this forum (yes, we know it's you Farley), that the pony can live on bits of apple and some mix. I don't think that she will see sense, I think she is incapable of that. We can only hope that 'if' the pony sees a vet, that vet will do the correct thing and either PTS or contact the relevent authorities to have her brought to justice on welfare charges.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (14 July 2011)

Sarah sum1 said:



			But we do need to remember that she obviously loves this foal and sometimes love is truly blind.
		
Click to expand...

Love is selfless and courageous. Unfortunately, this does not seem to be the case here.
Apart from that, I agree with everything else you said SS1.


----------



## Puppy (14 July 2011)

I am rather suspicious of how quiet things have gone....


----------



## farley101 (14 July 2011)

you really are that stupid. I wish i was Miss Morris because i would have plenty to say to you all.
You have all had your say isn't it about time that you let it go.


----------



## farley101 (14 July 2011)

you think that you are all so clever, if you were you would have noticed that she has been logged onto H&h a few times, earlier today being one of them.
Guess she has nothing to say to you all.  Maybe if you all hadn't been so nasty she may have let you know what is happening


----------



## henryhorn (14 July 2011)

Farley 101 I very much doubt anyone will let this go as you hope, because there is a genuine welfare issue at stake.
If the owner is so confident she is doing what's best for the pony, why has there been no update on his likely prognosis? 
If as she intimated he was going to Liphook there has been no news of their advice? 
I think now WHW, the RSPCA and various other organisations are keeping an eye on things decisions will have to be made. 
Keeping quiet whilst getting offers of cash is making this look horribly suspect I'm afraid..


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (14 July 2011)

horserider said:



			Love is selfless and courageous. Unfortunately, this does not seem to be the case here.
Apart from that, I agree with everything else you said SS1.

Click to expand...

Yeah  I was just trying to lob a bit of compassion into my post as I like to do, but you're right. Love may be blind, but when something you love is suffering you do have to be selfless.

ETA Compassion was the wrong word there, more like trying to think what on earth is going through her head!


farley101, I could say the same to you (isn't it about time you stopped posting) but I won't as we are ALL entitled to an opinion. You have to accept that people don't agree with you and deal with it. If you don't like what you're reading, stop reading it! It isn't rocket science really now is it?!


----------



## farley101 (14 July 2011)

well the same could be said to you, if you don't like what she is doing then don't read about minxy , and while you continue with this thread i will continue to post


----------



## Echo Bravo (14 July 2011)

How can a 10 week old foal survive on bits of apple. And I see the Horse and Hound have printed his story in todays mag, which doesn't cover them in glory, perhaps somebody should drop a line to their editor as this is bad journalism. The owner I think is only seeing what is in it for herself.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (14 July 2011)

farley101 said:



			well the same could be said to you, if you don't like what she is doing then don't read about minxy , and while you continue with this thread i will continue to post
		
Click to expand...

Yes but I don't care!  I was suggesting that if it bothers YOU so much, then don't read it. I'm not telling you not to post anymore. I couldn't care less, I will just skim past your posts. 

I am posting what I feel. It's you who is getting annoyed with everyone. You're entitled to your opinion, that is fine by me. But you should let others say what they feel. Free speech and all.

Learn to agree to disagree, will lower your stress levels remarkably!


----------



## Dovorian (14 July 2011)

One small thought on identities.... IP addresses?


----------



## Tinypony (14 July 2011)

henryhorn said:



			Farley 101 I very much doubt anyone will let this go as you hope, because there is a genuine welfare issue at stake.
If the owner is so confident she is doing what's best for the pony, why has there been no update on his likely prognosis? 
If as she intimated he was going to Liphook there has been no news of their advice? 
I think now WHW, the RSPCA and various other organisations are keeping an eye on things decisions will have to be made. 
Keeping quiet whilst getting offers of cash is making this look horribly suspect I'm afraid..
		
Click to expand...

This, HH says it all I think.


----------



## farley101 (14 July 2011)

Yes i know that he can't survive on bits of apple and foal mix, my point was that someone had posted that he was unable to eat, but when i saw him he was eating fine.
Yes everyone is entitled to their opinion and to have their say on what they think about this subject.  What has bothered me is the nasty and hateful comments that have been made when none of you know or have met Miss Morris or Minxy.
Again  I AM NOT MISS MORRIS


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 July 2011)

none of you know or have met Miss Morris or Minxy.
		
Click to expand...

As I said on the other (removed) thread, unfortunately, Minxy isn't the only dwarf foal to have ever been born and there are some very experianced mini horse (who seem to have a higher risk of dwarfism) breeders on this forum. It is possible to have a very good understanding of this terrible situation without knowing either Minxy or Miss Morris.


----------



## Puppy (14 July 2011)

farley101 said:



			you really are that stupid. I wish i was Miss Morris because i would have plenty to say to you all.
You have all had your say isn't it about time that you let it go.
		
Click to expand...

LOL! I think it's pretty well established that you ARE Miss Morris. 

If she (you  ) genuinely believes that she/you are doing right by the foal, and this opinion is supported by expert vets, then why the silence...? 

And no, I won't stop speaking out against animal cruelty, or just ignore evidence of it - because I am a TRUE animal lover.


----------



## Jojojoanne1981 (14 July 2011)

Thank you Farley101, You have been sticking up for me the whole time so I thought I should stick up for you now!!!! Everyone seems to think you are me so I thought I would let everyone no that you are not me. This is the only time I am going to post on this thread as I  think not everyone has the same views I am not going to say I am right and you are wrong because that's not what I am trying to do I just obviously have a different opinion than some. I'm  not going to sit here and argue with everyone because I don't see the point it's not going make the situation any better, and as for those who are taking the mickey out of my spelling HOW SAD.......!!!!! I would be more embarresed by not trying, so you guys that are so bothered by my spelling must have nothing better to do!!!! So like I said thank you farley101 but don't let them get to you!!!!!


----------



## Puppy (14 July 2011)

What have the 'specialist' vets said about Minxy?


----------



## farley101 (14 July 2011)

Again, I am not Miss Morris, guess you are wrong about alot of things.
When i met Miss Morris and Minxy you could see that she cared about him with all her heart, and from what i saw of Minxy he looked extremely well looked after.  He certainly wasn't the sad looking pony that you were all mentioning. If he was unhappy he wouldn't of had his ears pricked forward, they would be back and he would have been swishing his tail.
As for some of you saying that he would die soon anyway because his insides would grow normal size, this is not the case , and someone said do i play with my little ponies.


----------



## henryhorn (14 July 2011)

Thank you for coming on here and no, I wouldn't ever criticise anyone's spelling, we all make mistakes at times. I'm hopeless at math but spelling is easy for me.
Now it's obvious you are reading the comments will you consider letting everyone know what the vets have suggested you do, if they feel he should have surgery then probably most people will accept their opinion, I agree we all have different thoughts on what the foal's future should be but what did the experts say?


----------



## touchstone (14 July 2011)

farley101 said:



			you really are that stupid. I wish i was Miss Morris because i would have plenty to say to you all.
You have all had your say isn't it about time that you let it go.
		
Click to expand...

I'd only be happy letting it go when Miss Morris is prepared to let poor Minxy go.


----------



## farley101 (14 July 2011)

well thankyou for that Miss Morris
Glad to hear that you are not letting them get to you
How is Minxy?
Hope you are both well


----------



## mymare (14 July 2011)

Puppy said:



			^^^ this!





farley101 said:



			Again, I am not Miss Morris, guess you are wrong about alot of things.
When i met Miss Morris and Minxy you could see that she cared about him with all her heart, and from what i saw of Minxy he looked extremely well looked after.  He certainly wasn't the sad looking pony that you were all mentioning. If he was unhappy he wouldn't of had his ears pricked forward, they would be back and he would have been swishing his tail.
As for some of you saying that he would die soon anyway because his insides would grow normal size, this is not the case , and someone said do i play with my little ponies.
		
Click to expand...


"you could see that she cared about him with all her heart" - so she loves him enough to let him go?

"if he was unhappy" - are you for real??!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (14 July 2011)

Anyone else think farley has just made a new account? A big paragraph like that and not any mention of Minxy's progress?


----------



## mymare (14 July 2011)

....and not online at the same time..


----------



## Serenity087 (14 July 2011)

farley101 said:



			As for some of you saying that he would die soon anyway because his insides would grow normal size, this is not the case.
		
Click to expand...

Why is this not the case, Joanne?  There are knowledgable breeders of miniatures on here (something you appear to not be!) who know this is the fate of Minxy even if he does ever walk again.

I'm sick to death of this media freak show you've created.  At the heart of it is a pony who is dying slowly and painfully and all you seem to care about is making a quick buck and breaking a world record.  You care about Minxy with all your heart?  What utter tripe.  I care about my horse with every inch of my being and she was 2 days from being PTS for a much less serious condition than Minxy because she was suffering.  See how that works?  If you care about something, you EASE its suffering, not prolong it so you can have your 15 minutes of fame in the Daily Fail.

I'd like to know what the animal charities, who have successfully removed Annie the Elephant from a freak show into a caring home, have to say.

I'd also like to know why the cost of Minxy's treatment jumped 14K when he still hasn't even seen a specialist...


----------



## mymare (14 July 2011)

And STILL not seen a specialist!  Or has he Joanne?  

Any replies forthcoming as I see you are viewing the thread..?


----------



## mymare (14 July 2011)

Good, the "jojojoanne" account is replying to this thread apparently..

Funny how the Farley account goes offline when the jojojoanne one is online, wonder why that would be


----------



## Puppy (14 July 2011)

farley101 said:



			When i met Miss Morris and Minxy you could see that she cared about him with all her heart, and from what i saw of Minxy he looked extremely well looked after.  He certainly wasn't the sad looking pony that you were all mentioning.
		
Click to expand...

I loved my old dog with all my heart. That's why when she developed cancer I let her go to sleep one final time, peacefully, before the pain got bad, even though I was devastated. THAT is what a truly loving owner does.


----------



## Jojojoanne1981 (14 July 2011)

mymare said:



			^^^ this!






"you could see that she cared about him with all her heart" - so she loves him enough to let him go?

"if he was unhappy" - are you for real??!
		
Click to expand...


I am well aware of what might have to happen to my little man, only you guys are not making it any easier!!!! Why would I want to let any of you lot no how he is doing and if the unfortunate thing was to happen and for all you guys to say HURRAY........ NO THANK YOU!!!!!!! No decision is going to be made until the last couple of results are to come in. You would never no how much I love 
him, and how it COULD be the hardest decision I have Ever had to make, So what ever you lot have to say in the matter does not concern me in the 
least!!!!!


----------



## Vizslak (14 July 2011)

can you tell us what the specialists have said so far Joanne please? And what tests are being waited on?


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (14 July 2011)

Jojojoanne1981 said:



			I am well aware of what might have to happen to my little man, only you guys are not making it any easier!!!! Why would I want to let any of you lot no how he is doing and if the unfortunate thing was to happen and for all you guys to say HURRAY........ NO THANK YOU!!!!!!! No decision is going to be made until the last couple of results are to come in. You would never no how much I love 
him, and how it COULD be the hardest decision I have Ever had to make, So what ever you lot have to say in the matter does not concern me in the 
least!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yet here you are, posting again after your 'one and only post'

Hmmm. Perhaps you're finally seeing the light, that s a good thing. Let him go and end his suffering.


----------



## blueneonrainbow (14 July 2011)

I think most people are concerned about the welfare of the foal and the fact that you have been seen with him at a boot fair and a pet shop trying to make money off him when he is clearly a very disabled little pony who should be with his mother.


----------



## mymare (14 July 2011)

Jojojoanne1981 said:



			I am well aware of what might have to happen to my little man, only you guys are not making it any easier!!!! Why would I want to let any of you lot no how he is doing and if the unfortunate thing was to happen and for all you guys to say HURRAY........ NO THANK YOU!!!!!!! No decision is going to be made until the last couple of results are to come in. You would never no how much I love 
him, and how it COULD be the hardest decision I have Ever had to make, So what ever you lot have to say in the matter does not concern me in the 
least!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hurray???  Have you not read our comments?  We want what's best of HIM, not you Joanne!!  You clearly aren't taking any notice of what is in the comments if this is what you think.

Why shouldn't you let the public know how he is - you're happy to take their "donations"!

No, I don't understand your love for him at all, Joanne.  

Clearly what the public thinks doesn't concern you one bit, but what about the size of the donations, does that concern you?


----------



## windsorblue (14 July 2011)

Jojojoanne1981 said:



			No decision is going to be made until the last couple of results are to come in.
		
Click to expand...

simple question joanne. HAS he seen a specialist this week?
What results are being awaited?
"Eyes" "Scans" "Xrays" are all immediately available.


----------



## Mince Pie (14 July 2011)

Jojojoanne1981 said:



			I am well aware of what might have to happen to my little man, only you guys are not making it any easier!!!! Why would I want to let any of you lot no how he is doing and if the unfortunate thing was to happen and for all you guys to say HURRAY........ NO THANK YOU!!!!!!! No decision is going to be made until the last couple of results are to come in. You would never no how much I love 
him, and how it COULD be the hardest decision I have Ever had to make, So what ever you lot have to say in the matter does not concern me in the 
least!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well I would like to know what the specialists have said as my cousin has donated towards his veterinary fees. You can PM me if you wish.


----------



## farley101 (14 July 2011)

well said jojojoanne
I do have a life, not just sat at a computer, it does automatically log you out if you do not use it for a while, why would i be pretending to be Miss Morris anyway.
I'm standing up for her because of the way you all have been treating her.
Minxy is her foal and what happens to him is her decision not through you bullying her to do so.
Minxy is well looked after and if he can be fixed why shouldn't he be


----------



## rhino (14 July 2011)

farley101 said:



			if he can be fixed why shouldn't he be
		
Click to expand...

Just because something CAN be done doesn't mean it's RIGHT.


----------



## Puppy (14 July 2011)

I am absolutely baffled!! If *apparently* tests have not yet established as to whether this little chap can be helped in the slightest, why has "fundraising" been done already...? And £ figures named.


----------



## touchstone (14 July 2011)

Jojojoanne1981 said:



			I am well aware of what might have to happen to my little man, only you guys are not making it any easier!!!! Why would I want to let any of you lot no how he is doing and if the unfortunate thing was to happen and for all you guys to say HURRAY........ NO THANK YOU!!!!!!! No decision is going to be made until the last couple of results are to come in. You would never no how much I love 
him, and how it COULD be the hardest decision I have Ever had to make, So what ever you lot have to say in the matter does not concern me in the 
least!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be shouting hurrah at all, I'd be extremely saddened for your loss as the majority of us have been there too.  As I've said before, when you hand rear and nurture something, then you become even more emotionally involved which does make it harder to do the right thing.

What other people have to say should concern you to a degree though, they aren't blinded by the emotional attachment that you have to Minxy and can see the bigger picture, sometimes the closer you are to something the harder it is to see clearly.  When I had to have my own dog pts many years ago it was my mother who suggested it was time, I couldn't see it as he'd been playing and happy on the morning, he had liver failure and the vet agreed it was probably the best thing so the deed was done.  Of course I was devastated, but with hindsight I could see that it was the right thing for him and I hadn't realised how he'd been deteriorating as I was conditioned to seeing him every day,  I learned a hard lesson that it is wise to take on board anothers opinion in things like this.  A fresh pair of eyes sees things you don't.

What HAS the specialist said then?   Truthfully I believe that people would support you wholeheartedly in making the right decision, it wouldn't be gloating that they were 'right' at all, it isn't about one-upmanship, it's about Minxy.


----------



## Jojojoanne1981 (14 July 2011)

I have never once thought about the money you sad sad people.....!!!! Do you no what I am sick of all you judgements i've tried to be nice about all of this so sod the lot of you GOOD BYE.......


----------



## Puppy (14 July 2011)

farley101 said:



			Minxy is her foal and what happens to him is her decision not through you bullying her to do so.
Minxy is well looked after and if he can be fixed why shouldn't he be
		
Click to expand...

Actually, no. Animal welfare is very much a matter for more than just the owner of the suffering animal. 

Unless you genuinely believe that what happened at Spindles Farm was James Gray's private business


----------



## much-jittering (14 July 2011)

What a fascinating thread *comes in extremely late having only been dimly aware of this for the past few days*

Just one question - is there yet from anybody 'involved' (for example the recent posters on this thread), a definite answer on whether and why this poor sod isn't with his mum? He apparently wasn't being hand reared, but considering the picture I looked at he was in a house on carpet, I presume mum wasn't in there too? I haven't watched the video though. Surely though, if ones feels that this foal should have another chance, should have surgery, does have a future etc then you should be looking after it in surroundings suitable for a horse rather than a puppy, and it should be with its mother?


----------



## mymare (14 July 2011)

Jojojoanne1981 said:



			I have never once thought about the money you sad sad people.....!!!! Do you no what I am sick of all you judgements i've tried to be nice about all of this so sod the lot of you GOOD BYE.......
		
Click to expand...

Now THAT would look good in the papers don't you think Joanne?!


----------



## Mince Pie (14 July 2011)

Jojojoanne1981 said:



			I have never once thought about the money you sad sad people.....!!!! Do you no what I am sick of all you judgements i've tried to be nice about all of this so sod the lot of you GOOD BYE.......
		
Click to expand...




broke_but_happy said:



			Well I would like to know what the specialists have said as my cousin has donated towards his veterinary fees. You can PM me if you wish.
		
Click to expand...

If you look at the entire thread again, you will see that the above quote was the first time I posted. I have not stated any opinion one way or another, however as a family member has given you money I think that we (as in my family and myself) deserve to know what the specialist has said. Please can you send me a personal message and let me know?

I am not trying to imply anything, nor will my thoughts on the matter be aired (or typed!), I would just like to know what the specialists have said.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (14 July 2011)

Can't provide answers so storms out. Not suspect at all.

Lets hope the welfare peeps act soon.


----------



## DragonSlayer (14 July 2011)

Jojojoanne1981 said:



			I have never once thought about the money you sad sad people.....!!!! Do you no what I am sick of all you judgements i've tried to be nice about all of this so sod the lot of you GOOD BYE.......
		
Click to expand...

If you are asking the public for donations, then they have a RIGHT to know the where, why and what for aspects of it.

If I was in your shoes, I would be flooding this board with vet reports, facts and figures.

Your attitude stinks in regards to Joe Public whom you seem to think OK to beg donations off.

You are causing un-necessary suffering to an animal, and acting like a 14 year old spoilt brat with this last reply.

If you want a penny of my money, I would like to SEE those vets reports thank you. If you do not furnish them, I am to assume there are none, and will stand to be corrected when they appear.


----------



## touchstone (14 July 2011)

Echo Bravo said:



			How can a 10 week old foal survive on bits of apple. And I see the Horse and Hound have printed his story in todays mag, which doesn't cover them in glory, perhaps somebody should drop a line to their editor as this is bad journalism. The owner I think is only seeing what is in it for herself.
		
Click to expand...


I e-mailed the editor about this when the story first made the news, I had an automated reply saying that she was out of the office until Friday.


----------



## farley101 (14 July 2011)

Well maybe if you stopped hounding her she would of let us know what is happening with Minxy.


----------



## Mince Pie (14 July 2011)

farley101 said:



			Well maybe if you stopped hounding her she would of let us know what is happening with Minxy.
		
Click to expand...

I have not hounded her...


----------



## windsorblue (14 July 2011)

DragonSlayer said:



			If you are asking the public for donations, then they have a RIGHT to know the where, why and what for aspects of it.

If I was in your shoes, I would be flooding this board with vet reports, facts and figures.

Your attitude stinks in regards to Joe Public whom you seem to think OK to beg donations off.

You are causing un-necessary suffering to an animal, and acting like a 14 year old spoilt brat with this last reply.

If you want a penny of my money, I would like to SEE those vets reports thank you. If you do not furnish them, I am to assume there are none, and will stand to be corrected when they appear.
		
Click to expand...

spot on.


----------



## touchstone (14 July 2011)

I think that as has been rightly stated, when the public have donated money to pay for Minxy's vet treatment, then that treatment should be made public too.  

It isn't a question of not disclosing because she's been 'hounded', she has a moral duty to do so; if not here then certainly elsewhere, so that those who have been donating are aware of what is going on and are given regular updates.  If test results are being waited upon, then it would be sensible to disclose which tests and what the possible outcomes are.


----------



## windsorblue (14 July 2011)

farley101 said:



			Well maybe if you stopped hounding her she would of let us know what is happening with Minxy.
		
Click to expand...

It's not a trade off.  SHE want people to donate. If SHE provides proper information, vet reports and prognoses, she stands more chance of getting donations. For MINXY. After all, she's doing it all for MINXY. Isn't she? So she'll do whatever it takes to gain more funding/donations for MINXY. Surely?


----------



## magic104 (14 July 2011)

Breeders should be aware of the risks when bringing life into the world & should not expect others to pick up their bills.  Cute animals always drag on the heart strings & common sense goes out the window. The only winners here are the vets.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (15 July 2011)

15 minutes of fame for the owner at the expense of an animal suffering. Thats the appalling tragedy of this sorry affair.

H&H isn't coming out of this too well either...


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (15 July 2011)

horserider said:



			15 minutes of fame for the owner at the expense of an animal suffering. Thats the appalling tragedy of this sorry affair.

H&H isn't coming out of this too well either...
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I'm quite disappointed in H&H tbh, especially after this story http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/308660.html


----------



## mymare (15 July 2011)

penhwnllys_stardust said:



			I agree. I'm quite disappointed in H&H tbh, especially after this story http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/308660.html

Click to expand...

^^^ this, I really don't understand them.


----------



## Puppy (16 July 2011)

Does anyone have an update on the little chap?


----------



## Showjumper17 (17 July 2011)

I'd love to know how he's doing. Realistically, he should have never been bred, but now he's here all we can do is support his "recovery". I don't really agree with asking for donations, as really, if your gonna breed a horse (or even own one) i've found having a bit of money aside for emergency vet bills helps a lot! Anyway, I hope he's either recovering to get a decent quality of life (for a HORSE, not a dog) or you've made the respectable decision to have him PTS. Surely thats more dignified than trailing him around to show's.


----------



## Bubbles (17 July 2011)

Bump. Does anyone have any news on this pls?


----------



## babymare (17 July 2011)

bump - everything gone quiet - whats happening anyone know?


----------



## Jojoeena (18 July 2011)

Does anyone know whats happened / happening ?


----------



## henryhorn (22 July 2011)

No, they appear to have gone very quiet, so at a guess nothing has changed. 
So very sad but I have just remembered someone who will actually know what's happening there, will ring them later if I can.


----------



## ticobay831 (23 July 2011)

BUMP


----------



## jrp204 (23 July 2011)

Perhaps the owners are on holiday? All expenses paid. Cynical? Moi??


----------



## rowan (23 July 2011)

There has been no updates on the face book page either.


----------



## ticobay831 (23 July 2011)

mmm how very strange its suddenly gone all quiet  :-/


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (23 July 2011)

As admin of the PTS page I have no updates to post  As soon as I hear anything I will post it. I hope he is in the hands of the professionals.


----------



## henryhorn (26 July 2011)

There has been an update on the MM should be pts page on facebook, saying the foal was taken to Liphook and sent home with no treatment offered or advised.. 
I think now the RSPCA and WHW are involved something will get done. 
I hope so, it would be a very cruel owner to go against so much expert advice..


----------



## MissTyc (26 July 2011)

I repeat here what I have said elsewhere, I hope someone is keeping an eye on the donated money as well. If no treatment occurs for Minxy, then this needs to be donated to an equine hospital/charity/etc ...


----------



## janebadger (13 September 2011)

Apologies if this has already been posted. I did a quick search and couldn't find anything. Update from the Truro People here:
http://www.truropeople.co.uk/Premature-foal-Mini-Minxy/story-13069540-detail/story.html


----------



## be positive (13 September 2011)

They kept that quiet,
It looks like he was put down about the time he went to Liphook,at least they did the right thing in the end.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (13 September 2011)

I am glad the owner eventually did the right thing by little Minxy. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Katikins (13 September 2011)

RIP Minxy, so sorry you had to suffer at hands of arrogant humans before you got your peace!

Also, in that article she 'had' to take him to a carboot sale because he needed 24hr care and he was 'running around'.  Firstly, I highly doubt he was running anywhere and secondly why the hell did she 'have' to go to a carboot sale..  If your animal requires 24hr care then you keep it where it is most comfortable.  AT HOME!!

They did the right thing finally, but I still think they are unfit to keep animals.


----------



## dunkley (13 September 2011)

Katikins said:



			RIP Minxy, so sorry you had to suffer at hands of arrogant humans before you got your peace!

Also, in that article she 'had' to take him to a carboot sale because he needed 24hr care and he was 'running around'.  Firstly, I highly doubt he was running anywhere and secondly why the hell did she 'have' to go to a carboot sale..  If your animal requires 24hr care then you keep it where it is most comfortable.  AT HOME!!

They did the right thing finally, but I still think they are unfit to keep animals.
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## rhino (14 September 2011)

Thank you for the update. Poor, poor pony


----------

